

Facebook Privacy Basics - davweb
https://www.facebook.com/about/basics/

======
junto
Step 1. 'Delete' Facebook account

Step 2. Wonder whether or not your data is really deleted or not

Step 3. Realise all of your family, friends, acquaintances, ex-friends and
'random people who gave you their email address at some point and they
accepted your friend request but god knows why', are on Facebook.

Step 4. Sign up for Facebook again

Step 5. Wallow in your own shame and self-hatred for doing so.

~~~
jgroszko
You get more control over your online presence by participating than by opting
out...

~~~
junto
That sounds like a pernacius religious cult!

Sadly though, you're probably right.

------
afoot
Outside of what people might think of Facebook's approach to privacy, sections
of the site like this show that they are at least listening to the feedback of
users and making changes as a result.

I can't help but think however that it doesn't go far enough for the hardcore
critics, while most other users simply don't care enough to read something
like this. Something of a thankless job.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "most other users simply don't care enough to read something like this"

It scares me to see the number of people who post publicly on Facebook and the
sort of stupid, potentially damaging stuff they post. The only conclusion I
can come to is that A LOT of people really don't care or they're too young to
understand the implications of posting publicly.

~~~
Spoom
My wife runs a teen drop-in center. It has become expected among the kids that
if you have a significant other, you share all passwords (especially your
Facebook password). This is their new definition of "trust".

~~~
k-mcgrady
I saw some people doing that with Facebook and email when I was in my mid-
teens (mid 2000's). Didn't understand it then and I don't understand it now.

